# Well hung plumbers



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was state of the art back in the 30's. This wire is very thick, it is the only place where I have seen this kind of hangers.


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

I have seen some jobs like that here but usually it means Home Cheepo plumbing was there


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

At least its not hung up with some old electrical cord. hehe I have seen it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm more of a duct tape kinda guy


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I see alot of that in OLD buildings. It was easy for them to twist and dial in grade perfectly. Thanks for the pics. I always like pics:thumbsup:

Some dead guy was really proud of that back in the day.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt,
that wire is so strong that that the little diamond shaped hole where the rod was twisted is still there. 70 years hasn't pulled it out. It still has 1/8" pitch.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Wait till were dead and gone and the next generation of plumbers see our plastic J hooks and shark bite fittings a 100 years from now. Bet they wont last as long as the old school plumbing. Nothing but respect for those old school plumbers Nothing was easy all hard labor.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Wait till were dead and gone and the next generation of plumbers see our plastic J hooks and shark bite fittings a 100 years from now. Bet they wont last as long as the old school plumbing. Nothing but respect for those old school plumbers Nothing was easy all hard labor.


 They did work hard but damn they were slow as snails. Drilling holes by hand,etc. We are lucky and we still complain. Those guys were not plumbers they were plumbing warriors. Hot lead and iron Atleast they didn't have global warming:laughing: and they didn't have to ask for little cokes in the glass bottles and have people look at you like your from mars.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Wait till were dead and gone and the next generation of plumbers see our plastic J hooks and shark bite fittings a 100 years from now. Bet they wont last as long as the old school plumbing. Nothing but respect for those old school plumbers Nothing was easy all hard labor.


They won't see my J-hooks or shark bites. 3/8" all thread isn't that expensive. I refuse to install crap. 

Old time plumbers had more talent in their pinky finger than most journeymen now. I swear it's like plumbers now don't think 2 fittings into the future. Bugs the crap out of me. Scuse me, I gotta use the restroom.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> They won't see my J-hooks or shark bites. 3/8" all thread isn't that expensive. I refuse to install crap.
> 
> Old time plumbers had more talent in their pinky finger than most journeymen now. I swear it's like plumbers now don't think 2 fittings into the future. Bugs the crap out of me. Scuse me, I gotta use the restroom.


Amen true plumbing is a dying art.


----------

